# Update your Kindle today



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Seen in local paper today .......

Older versions of Amazon's Kindle software will be unable to download new books unless they update by March 22.
*

Anyone failing to run the before this date will get the following error:
"Your Kindle is unable to connect at this time. Please make sure you are within wireless range and try again. If the problem persists, please restart your Kindle from the Menu in Settings and try again."
Amazon has emailed Kindle users to inform them of the change that will make older software versions obsolete. However, many users will have an @kindle.com address and given that e-readers may only be in use during holidays, it is likely that many users have not yet heard about the update.
To perform the update, users should plug their Kindle into a mains outlet, connect to Wi-Fi, and select 'Sync and Check for Items'.
Anyone who doesn't update before March 22 will be unable to download new books or synchronise reading progress until they manually update. Amazon's support page has full information.
Affected devices and operating systems are as follows:
Kindle 2nd Generation (2009) (2.5.8)
Kindle DX 2nd Generation (2009) (2.5.8)
Kindle Keyboard 3rd Generation (2010) (3.4.2)
Kindle 4th Generation (2011) (4.1.3)
Kindle 5th Generation (2012) (4.1.3)
Kindle Touch 4th Generation (2011) (5.3.7.3)
Kindle Paperwhite 5th Generation (2012) (5.6.1.1)

Read more: http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/news...-unless-updated-today-1-7809598#ixzz43ZQwgRo6
​


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have read what you are saying, but can find no information on the Kindle support page, I have not been sent an e-mail and wonder whether this is true or a scam type set up.....

Sorry to be so questioning, but if Amazon has nothing on the support page under Kindle support, Kindle updates, or any related terms it is a little odd to say the least....

Has anyone got anywhere with this?

Dave


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> I have read what you are saying, but can find no information on the Kindle support page, I have not been sent an e-mail and wonder whether this is true or a scam type set up.....
> 
> Sorry to be so questioning, but if Amazon has nothing on the support page under Kindle support, Kindle updates, or any related terms it is a little odd to say the least....
> 
> ...


Don't think it is a scam. Both myself and the better half have received e-mails and because she had registered her Kindle she has also had a official letter from Kindle.

Regards

Nidge


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

No, I don't think it's a scam either. This is a link to Amazon's own website.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/custo...e=UTF8&nodeId=201994710&qid=1458317761&sr=1-6


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Not a scam https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201994710

Details can be found there.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I had the email. Updated the Kindle and had an acknowledgement of the update on the Kindle. Not a scam.
Regards
p-c


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Interesting as my device is registered but no e-mail and it won't seem to do anything to update either.....

Thanks for the advice, pbviously not a scam but something odd with mine....

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My 6 yr old Kindle 3g updated, you must leave the wifi/3g switched on for the update


The wife's 1yr old paperwhite is unafffected


tony


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Interesting as my device is registered but no e-mail and it won't seem to do anything to update either.....
> 
> Thanks for the advice, pbviously not a scam but something odd with mine....
> 
> Dave


Both myself and my wife have a 4th Generation Kindle. Both are already at 4.1.3 so there were no "items" available when we followed the process for upgrade.

Perhaps their system is clever enough not to notify you if upgrade is not required (or has already been done) as neither of us received an email from Amazon.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Penquin said:


> Interesting as my device is registered but no e-mail and it won't seem to do anything to update either.....
> 
> Thanks for the advice, obviously not a scam but something odd with mine....
> 
> Dave


Which model and age?

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It's only for the older style kindles with the "clicks" keyboard. I have one of the old ones and a newer one. I received an e-mail about the old one, and did the re-set last week. It was acknowledged once completed. The new one didn't need the update.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Version 3, replacement for one I got in 2011 and probably 3 years old now....

I am now leaving it connected in the jope that it will update over time as one Amazon page that MrsW has up says it needs to be left overnight.....

I just wondered whether it would have updated automatically as it is often connected to the WiFi but not for VERY long times like overnight....

Dave


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Had similar notification and have several kindles, only one that needed done was the wifes Paperwhite, update completed via wifi.

Terry

Ps followed instructions here....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201064850


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes we have several too and one of the more recent ones needed to be updated, maybe 3 or 4 years old. Sorry I don't know which model that one is. It's not a keyboard model and it's not touchscreen or backlit, just a basic reader with wifi, but not very old as I recall.

Here's the list from Amazon. It's a lot more than just very old ones.

Kindle 2nd Generation (2009) *	2.5.8	Use Wireless
Kindle DX 2nd Generation (2009) *	2.5.8	Use Wireless
Kindle Keyboard 3rd Generation (2010) **	3.4.2 or higher	Use Wi-Fi
Kindle 4th Generation (2011)	4.1.3 or higher	Use Wi-Fi
Kindle 5th Generation (2012)	4.1.3 or higher	Use Wi-Fi
Kindle Touch 4th Generation (2011) **	5.3.7.3 or higher	Use Wi-Fi
Kindle Paperwhite 5th Generation (2012) **	5.6.1.1 or higher	Use Wi-Fi
Kindle Paperwhite 6th Generation (2013)	No Update Needed	No Update Needed
Kindle 7th Generation (2014)	No Update Needed	No Update Needed
Kindle Voyage 7th Generation (2014)	No Update Needed	No Update Needed
Kindle Paperwhite 7th Generation (2015)	No Update Needed	No Update Needed


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Penquin said:


> Version 3, replacement for one I got in 2011 and probably 3 years old now....
> 
> I am now leaving it connected in the jope that it will update over time as one Amazon page that MrsW has up says it needs to be left overnight.....
> 
> ...


Had a lot of hassle with my old keyboard version. Finally did it by using various forums.
However this may be useful for you.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindlelgi?nodeId=200529700

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Version 3.4.2. is what it is and eventually I found a page that said it updates automatically so I am hopeful that it will continue to work....

Perhaps (wishful thinking here) we have received no e-mails because it IS Version 3.4.2. so therefore does not need updates.....

I have just managed to download a book (some rubbish thing but it's a book.....) so it appears it IS working, thank you very much for th advice and assistance. Fingers crossed it will continue....

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Dave from my post above "Kindle Keyboard 3rd Generation (2010) **	3.4.2 or higher	Use Wi-Fi".

Is yours a keyboard Kindle?

Anyway just connect it to wifi, while charging or fully charged, and go to Sync and check for items in your menu and it should update automatically if it needs to. Leave it for a few hours though as it was not apparent that anything was happening with either of ours till it had completed. Even then it took quite a while for the letter confirming the update to arrive.

Though if you miss doing it you can still update using your computer to download and install the update.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Dave from my post above "Kindle Keyboard 3rd Generation (2010) **	3.4.2 or higher	Use Wi-Fi".
> 
> Is yours a keyboard Kindle?
> 
> ...


That is what I did, the synch and check causes it to turn then nothing seemed to happen and after a few minutes it turned itself off as normal, so i assume that it updates "behind the scenes"... it still works so IF they are correct that it had to be before midnight last night it looks as if it is OK - on the Amazon page it does say that 3.4.2 updates automatically so it may well be that I was not aware that it was doing it......

Obviously Amazon are not reliable about telling people in advance (we have received no e-mails and neither have my daughters so that is 5 of us with affected Kindles), I will send Amazon a message and see if I can clarify if perhaps they already KNOW that we have 3.4.2 so know iit updates by itself...

Thanks, at present I can read the Kindle as I have the font size large - about 5 words per page according to my dear wife....... She complains that I am turning pages every few seconds..... whereas she has her font size abou the same size as grain of salt......

Dave

*UPDATE;*

I have just spoken to a very helpful person at Amazon who confirms that if you have 3.4.2 and have left the WiFi on recently it WILL have updated by itself, it does it when it is in "sleep" mode with the WiFi on.
Many e-mails out were missed he said, but he also said that if you have 3.,4.2 their system is aware of it and would therefore have disabled the e-mail. He checked and mine IS 2.4.2 and is updated - so Big Brother knows......


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Under "Settings" there;s a link second down "update your kindle"....if it's blanked out it's already updated..if not then presumably just click on it when you have wifi signal. THat's all on my circa 2012 Paperwhite anyway


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you erneboy your post helped me confirm that my keyboard kindle is now updated.

cabby


----------

